# FLR (M) Acknowledgement letter



## Regina George (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys!
I posted my FLR (M) application on the 1st of November 2012, it was delivered the next day (2nd Nov) and payment was taken out on the 7th. It all seems very swift etc however, I have yet to receive an acknowledgement letter. It has been over a month and I am starting to get worried now. I suppose its just a peace of mind having that letter in my hand! 

Any suggestions as to what I should do? Should I call them and ask for one or do I write to them?

Your thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't worry - it's quite usual not to receive any kind of acknowledgement until they actually start the processing of your application (they deduct payment long in advance). Sometimes, no acknowledgement is sent at all.

We were not sent an acknowledgement until literally an hour before we also received an email to say the visa had been dispatched. We received no acknowledgement before that at all.

So no news is definitely not bad news!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Regina George said:


> Hi guys!
> I posted my FLR (M) application on the 1st of November 2012, it was delivered the next day (2nd Nov) and payment was taken out on the 7th. It all seems very swift etc however, I have yet to receive an acknowledgement letter. It has been over a month and I am starting to get worried now. I suppose its just a peace of mind having that letter in my hand!
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I should do? Should I call them and ask for one or do I write to them?
> ...


I think this is par for the course, I'm afraid. That they've taken the payment should put your mind at ease that your application has been received. Unfortunately the UKBA request that applicants not contact them until six months have passed, and I think they count the six months starting on the date they write on the acknowledgment letter. For your ILR application in future, you might consider using the premium service, which although pricier, will in 90% of the cases give you an answer on the day--and peace of mind. Good luck to you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

i would sit back and enjoy the Christmas season here in the UK, and not worry too much right now.

You are unable to leave the UK until you get your passport back... you can travel between England, Wales, N. Ireland and Scotland, but not to France or anywhere else. 

As long as you keep the paper with the tracking number that you received when you sent in your application, you are safe to stay in the U.K. until you receive a decision from the UKBA... that tracking paper is proof that you mailed your documentation to the UKBA on a specific date and is usually the date in which the UKBA considers the application to be submitted, if you sent it through Royal Mail. The Border Authority _cannot_ normally send you back to Burma if your visa expires while they are processing your FLR(M) application.

Good Luck to you and Seasons Greetings!


----------



## Regina George (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you guys so much - so prompt and helpful. I just feel so 'illegal' staying with an expired visa (expired as of today!) and I watch too much UK Border Force; I keep having delusions that all these immigration officers would bang my door down and arrest me for overstaying. Arghh!

I'll just sit back, wait and pray I hear something soon! In the meantime, have a fantastic Christmas and a Happy New Year!

xx


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL!! Oh yes, me and my partner watched UK Border Force like it was our daily revision on what NOT to do! When we used to chat over Skype video (my partner was in the US), we would have it on the TV in the background (I know - sad), and then when she got her first visa and moved here, we watched it together with the run-up towards our first FLR visa. We still watch it! 



The fact that you applied before your current period expires means you won't be classed as overstaying (UKBA will already have on record that you applied legitimately and within good time). So you're fine on that. 

Applying for a FLR visa by post rather than by same-day appointment can take many, many months unfortunately, so there's a good chance you won't hear anything at all until well into next year. Until then, you are here legally. It will be a long and stressful wait - something people here know only too well, so you're in good company - but don't worry about NOT hearing anything for quite some time yet (it could be February, March or even April next year before you do). Mentioning this so you don't start worrying even more when a couple more months pass by.


----------



## alintaw (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Regina, 

I sent mine away on the 3rd of November and received my acknowledgement letter on the 6th from the Sheffield office. I'll let you know if I hear anything else from them.


----------



## Regina George (Oct 17, 2012)

alintaw said:


> Hi Regina,
> 
> I sent mine away on the 3rd of November and received my acknowledgement letter on the 6th from the Sheffield office. I'll let you know if I hear anything else from them.


That's great news alintaw... Fingers crossed I'll hear something soon! Yes please, keep me posted, would be great to know! Happy New Year!


----------



## Regina George (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally received my biometrics invitation letter yesterday - such a huge relief!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pleased for you. You are still in for a long wait - average wait is something like 7-8 months AFTER biometrics, but hope you get yours sooner than that.


----------



## alintaw (Dec 21, 2012)

Regina George said:


> Finally received my biometrics invitation letter yesterday - such a huge relief!


I have mine aswell  It's nice to know it is moving forward, even if it is very slowly!


----------

